# question on blades on a kingkutter bush hog



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello, my question is this and I can't seem to find out anywhere, are the blades on this mower supposed to be stationary or are they supposed to swing?? A friend said they should swing back and forth a small amount but these puppies are solid as a rock. The reason I'm asking is I hit a high mound of solid red clay the other day mowing and apparently one of the blades got knocked to the back from how it was turning. It starting shaking like all get out when it did this so I cut off pto and got it back to the barn, thats when I noticed what had happened. Well I asked a friend about it and like I'd said he said it was probably swung a bit too far. I got under it and was looking and it appeared to have done just that. I tried knocking it back with a 5-pound hammer no luck then I got to looking at the other blade to see if it was movable like the friend had said they would be, it was solid. So I got 2 ratchet straps and put one on each blade and connected them both to the back wheel supports not that hard really. So I'm pulling the blade slowly back to what appeared to be normal spot and it slowly went. So are they supposed to be swinging like he said or stationary as they seem to be? If swinging I guess I need to figure whats going on with them to keep them from moving. Anyone who knows about this brand any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks Eddie


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

They are supposed to swing freely.
When they hit an obstacle they fold back then centrifugal motion swings them back out.
A King Kutter is not a Bush Hog.
It is a shredder or brush cutter or rotary mower.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Should swing free enough to do so by hands. Hammer or ratchets means something is to tight or bent or rusted to allow movement


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well it hasn't been used in a few years so could be rusted I'd guess but not sure how that bad as it was kept in a shelter but I've seen stranger things. As far as being too tight I'm not sure but I think that this one came put together, could be wrong and with the goob that had it before if it didn't he probably tightened them so nothing could move them ever. But are you sure these are supposed to be able to move.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I wished I knew more than I do on these things but up till about 2 months ago I'd never messed with the equipment or tractor. Right now I'm going on what I can find to read and well common sense lol that I got a little bit of


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

oh here is a link to what I got http://kingkutter.com/store-product.aspx?id=3415


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The blades are supposed to be free to swing back if they strike an immovable object. It's a safety feature. If your blades don't swing freely, fix it! Start by spraying with penetrating oil.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes they are supposed to swing free.
Try oiling the blade pivots and moving them back/forth to see if they will free up.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I have owned several rotary mowers - including a 5' King Kutter that I bought brand new and they All work pretty much the same way. The blades are attached to that big round plate called the stump jumper and fold back when they hit an obstacle. The blades fold freely. You can move them around with two fingers.
What has happened to me before is I picked up some barbed wire, twine, clothes line or similar and it wrapped around the pivots that the blades swing on. It got bound in there very tight and caused the blades not to swing.
I had to remove the blade and clean out the cause of the bind.
Something similar is likely the cause of your trouble. There is a big nut on the pivot pin that must be removed then you can take the blade off.
This photo shows a KK parts breakdown on a typical rotary mower.
Note the two pivot bolts #14 and the nuts and washers that hold them in place.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

thanks a lot for the information one reason I ask questions is to find out


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well, this evening I broke down and jacked up the mower and stood it on its end. Found out the only way to get blades off is to take off the stump jumper, so I got my oils and lubed those blades up to see what would or wouldn't give. Seems PB blaster and WD 40 will break loose most anything with a little persistence and being able to hold the stump jumper and peek on the blade with my big hammer. Both blades broke loose and now swing freely, I'm gonna make sure there is grease or some other type of lube on the blades from now on . Thanks to you guys for all the help it is very much appreciated 
Thanks Again Eddie


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for the update, nice to hear


----------

